# R.I.P. my sweet girl



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Like this week hasn't been bad enough, my sweet girl Miss Burgundy has passed away today. I think something bad may have gotten into her outside tank and she ate it. I noticed she wasn't acting like herself so I was holding her and trying to see if her stomach looked weird or different and her little body just gave out. I feel so horrible that I couldn't save her.  :rain::rain:


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Poor thing! So sorry to hear that! She sure was a beautiful dragon though!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

RIP :rain::rain:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww. Thats so sad  I love bearded dragons. RIP Burgundy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugs and prayers! I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Ouch...i'm so sorry hun. I'm not big on just"replacing" something, but if i had the money i'd totally surprise you with a new pet. <3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH I'm sorry to read this KG.  RIP Burgandy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes. She was buried in her favorite spot under the cherry tree and she has a small headstone and memorial. I miss her already :rain:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry girl - RIP miss burgundy. Hopefully she'll reincarnate herself back into your life soon


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was hoping to keep a baby but the whole clutch was infertile, so nothing to live on for her. Poor Brick has been pacing back and forth in the tank looking for her all morning


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww girl Im so sorry . poor brick , my heart goes out to you.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

AWWW I'm sorry for your loss Krystal. She was beautiful...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girls, she was a super special girl.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry K, reptiles can go so quickly sometimes and I know how you feel RIP


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you. I know they can go fast but she had so much more life to live. Poor girl, I just feel terrible


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Thank you. I know they can go fast but she had so much more life to live. Poor girl, I just feel terrible


I know how you feel, loss of any life is never easy. Always seems sudden & usually unexpected :hugs:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah, that really sucks! Sorry to hear bout your girl, just not so fun when pets die. Feeling ya though, our leopard gecko died about a month ago, not sure why either?? Take care


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

m so very sorry it always hurts when you lose a friend


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just saw this thread. I'm very sorry for your loss, Krystal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys so much (hugs to all)


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

That stinks,sorry for the loss


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry Krystal!She was a beautiful girl.RIP Miss Burgandy


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aw KG.. im so sorry for your loss... she was a beautiful dragon..  RIP girl. Hugs to you kg.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much, she really meant a lot to me and the past few days have been really hard. You guys are the best. :hug:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I just saw this and now some comments in the other thread make sense. I am so sorry! RIP little girl


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So sad. :/ What a cool little lizard she was too! 
I love lizards. She's kicking it up in Lizard Heaven,I bet she's loving it there too!


----------

